# ICS-Kalenderdatei aus PDF erzeugen



## larsf96 (11. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

ich arbeite derzeit an einem Programm, welches eine PDF-Datei mit einem "Stundenplan" einlesen soll(http://studium.dhbw-stuttgart.de/se...laene_Wenger/Vorlesungsplan_WWI2015A_1Sem.pdf), dann die entsprechenden Tage und Stunden auslesen soll und das ganze in eine ICS-Datei umwandeln kann, sodass man diese in seinen Kalender importieren kann.
Mein Problem ist nun das Extrahieren der benötigten Daten aus der PDF-Datei. Ich arbeite mit der iTextPDF-Library, damit lässt sich die Datei auch ohne Probleme auslesen. Aufgrund des Aufbaus der PDF-Datei ist das Extrahieren allerdings nicht so leicht. Da die Datei ja Zeile für Zeile eingelesen wird, wird zuerst nur "Woche 40 Woche 41" etc eingelesen und dann der Rest.
Hat da jemand einen Ansatz, wie man die Informationen daraus am Besten  wieder zusammenbasteln kann?

LG


----------

